# new cars arrived



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got my new cars today!
The trucks are really nice and the cars are really sharp. The LEDs are bright. They're real bright at full throttle. Paint schemes are well done. 
Now to go play!
--fcb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!! Gotta get me a Nomad to light one of these days! Did they fix the glowing hood light bleeding problem?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Love them all, but especially like the tractor and trailer


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Do they have helical pick-up shoe springs or are they cantilevers? Do they include a traction magnet?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> I got my new cars today!
> The trucks are really nice and the cars are really sharp. The LEDs are bright. They're real bright at full throttle. Paint schemes are well done.
> Now to go play!
> --fcb


 
Are they LEDs or standard light bulbs?

Congrats on the haul -- love the trucks & hope I can get some cash together before they are history.
:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice!! Gotta get me a Nomad to light one of these days! Did they fix the glowing hood light bleeding problem?


i have the black gtx out and it only lights up on the inside a bit not through the color of the car.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> Do they have helical pick-up shoe springs or are they cantilevers? Do they include a traction magnet?


helical or cantilever?? please explain. they have the little pickup shoe like that rubs the under side of the pickup shoe in order to put power to the lights, if this will help.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Are they LEDs or standard light bulbs?
> 
> Congrats on the haul -- love the trucks & hope I can get some cash together before they are history.
> :thumbsup:


well my sell sheet says they are led but as you can see in lendells pics they look more like a bulb. under very low power they l;ight up rather well and will get brighter when you give it gas.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

didnt mean to jump on your thread lendell, just was letting them now what i have discovered.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

That ok wheelz63 . I had to go help my mom.She is sick with the flu. I left my phone at home. I forgot about it. Guys wheels is right about the cars. Sorry about not getting back to you guys sooner. fcb


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

"helical or cantilever?? please explain."

A helical spring is made up of helical coils. A cantilever spring is a strip of material, fixed on one end and free on the other. LifeLike chassis use cantilever springs. Tyco HP7 have cantilever springs. TJets, Tomy/AFX, and modern Tyco/Mattel chassis have helical springs. All the X-Traction chassis have had helical pick-up shoe springs except for the Flamethrowers versions. It sounds like these have cantilever springs.

Is there a traction magnet? The prior Flamethrowers had the hole for a magnet but no magnet was included.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> "helical or cantilever?? please explain."
> 
> A helical spring is made up of helical coils. A cantilever spring is a strip of material, fixed on one end and free on the other. LifeLike chassis use cantilever springs. Tyco HP7 have cantilever springs. TJets, Tomy/AFX, and modern Tyco/Mattel chassis have helical springs. All the X-Traction chassis have had helical pick-up shoe springs except for the Flamethrowers versions. It sounds like these have cantilever springs.
> 
> Is there a traction magnet? The prior Flamethrowers had the hole for a magnet but no magnet was included.


these have the coil springs for the pickups, and the cantilever under it to connect to the pickup shoe for power. there is the ultra g magnet under the car. chrome wheels and different rubber for tires i just noticed that, a wee bit harder compound in my opinion.

Richard

Richard


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

After looking at my cars I dont think the lights are LED. I took some pic to down load and put on the board. When I can later today. The lights dont stay on after the power is off. No cap or any thing on the wires to the pickup shoes. fcb


----------

